# How set custom ffmpeg location as cmake variable?



## Ragnar (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying build OBS Multiplatform on Ubuntu 15.04 and followed this guide: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions until I need to create cmake scripts (in portable way):

cmake -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=0 -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX="${HOME}/obs-studio-portable" ..

However, I didn't install ffmpeg libraries to system (I did "make install" at ffmpeg build dir). Is there a way to give the location of ffmpeg libraries to via cmake variable?

Thanks in advance,
Ragnar


----------



## Harvey Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

set the FFmpegPath environment variable to the location of your ffmpeg include directory, for example perhaps you would do:

 export FFmpegPath=~/ffmpeg_build/include

Obviously adjusting that to point to the location of your ffmpeg include files.


----------

